# fav WOC/BOC nail blogs



## she (Oct 15, 2010)

i'm on the hunt for WOC nail blogs. the few i have come across have not been updated recently.

  	favs? suggestions?


----------



## colorluvv (Oct 15, 2010)

I was looking for sites, too and found one -- www.polishswatches.com.


----------



## mikri75 (Oct 19, 2010)

http://www.addictedtoallthingspretty.com/tag/Nails
  	I have this in my blog reader.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 20, 2010)

ooh this thread is perfect because i just found out at work we can only wear conservative nails: solid colors, no designs, no bling, and only red, pink, peach, white, mauve, tan, ivory, and clear. if i wear glitter, it has to be the same color as the polish. so i need advice on good shades of these colors.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 23, 2010)

mikri75 said:


> http://www.addictedtoallthingspretty.com/tag/Nails
> I have this in my blog reader.



 	Thanks for posting this blog.  I love the 31 Days of Pink idea!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 27, 2010)

I was just bumping my gums about how unfair that sounds, and then I just looked at the dress code for my job, which is basically the same.


Verbatim, it states: 
"conservative colors of fingernail polish, e.g., pink, red, nude"
"no extreme colors, e.g., black, green, purple"


Now, usually my style is to wear pinks and nudes on my hands... it's just a preference, I like my nails bare or bare looking, maybe a french mani. 

I'm not looking to make a statement with my nails because I have  stumpy hands, LOL.  I usually save my bolds and brights for my toes, but I've decided to branch out because I'm sick of some of my polishes not getting any love, so I've been rocking them (my new policy is to only use cremes on the toesies =P). to now be aware of my company policy is a bummer.... but I've been wearing my colors anyway, LOL


Good lusk, Ash!


Ashleybubbles83 said:


> ooh this thread is perfect because i just found out at work we can only wear conservative nails: solid colors, no designs, no bling, and only red, pink, peach, white, mauve, tan, ivory, and clear. if i wear glitter, it has to be the same color as the polish. so i need advice on good shades of these colors.


----------



## she (Oct 28, 2010)

i would cry out loud if my company had such a policy! french manicures make me nervous, mine always look fake and it's like looking down at someone else's hand.

  	HeavenLeiBlu- i like creme colors too! do you have any favorite colors or brands?

  	Quote:


----------



## she (Oct 28, 2010)

these are all OPIs that i own and love- i would recommend them to anyone (ahem, especially during the buy 2 get one free at ulta!)

  	red- big apple red, dutch tulips, red my fortune cookie
  	pink- royal flush blush, princesses rule, thats hot pink (more for a casual friday maybe but i love it), got a date to-knight
  	peach- hot & spicy (leans toward coral)
  	white- alpine snow, birthday babe (a silver that leans white, at least on my skin)
  	tan- second honeymoon (comes out tan on me, but i think its technically a pink), over the taupe, samoan sand
  	mauve- dusk over cairo, dulche de leche, cozumelted in the sun

  	i own all of the shades i recommend and i think you could jazz them up a bit by mixing- i.e. i usually wear royal flush blush over dusk over cairo to brighten it up. good luck ashley! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Ashleybubbles83 said:


> ooh this thread is perfect because i just found out at work we can only wear conservative nails: solid colors, no designs, no bling, and only red, pink, peach, white, mauve, tan, ivory, and clear. if i wear glitter, it has to be the same color as the polish. so i need advice on good shades of these colors.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 31, 2010)

thanks ladies!!! the nail policy has always been a rule but it was never enforced until our top boss stepped from behind his desk for a change and noticed people's outrageous nails...and only NOW does he decide to do something about it. but since red and pink are allowed, this shouldn't be too hard to follow, and i ain't about to lose my job over my nails.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't really have a favorite brand when it comes to nail polishes, and I just severely edited my collection so that it could fit into this cute lil cabinet I scored for free( until I get a proper nail rack that doesn't expose my polishes to light... does it even exist? LOL  I have 25 polishes plus various topcoats/treatments, etc in the cabinet... I might be able to squeeze about 5 more polishes in there) but I do have a small few favorite colors, and most of them are from OPI.

My fave creme of ALL TIME is:

OPI Don't Be Koi With Me - A bright orange creme

The current runners up are:

OPI Ogre The Top Blue -  A rich, medium blue creme _(to give it a different look, I'll layer it with Sinful Colors' Let Me Go-- that brightens it and gives it a little shimmer)_

OPI Funkey Dunkey - A deep ( but not dark) purple creme

Sinful Colors Dream On - A BRIGHT purple-y pink creme._ Dries down to a darker but still vibrant color.  It's a neon, so it dries matte--easily remedied with a topcoat, if that's not your thing. OPI Alpine Snow can be used as a base to make it brighter, if you wish_.

Icing Chase Me - A deep teal matte creme _(again, the matte issue can be remedied by a topcoat if you don't like mattes. I'm wondering if you can also find this at Claire's under their branding?)_


The following are not true cremes, as they have a smidgen of shimmer, but these two are my favorites regardless of finish:

Zoya Jenine - A soft, creamy medium pink with slight shimmer. _This is  my default polish...and probably a lifesaver with our dilemma, Ashley!_

China Glaze Custom Kicks -  A creamy medium teal, with slight gold shimmer.


BTW I just came across another WOC nail blog!
http://candycoatedtips.blogspot.com/


----------



## mikri75 (Nov 1, 2010)

Just came across one more!

  	http://cocomotion.onsugar.com/


----------



## cocodivatime (Nov 5, 2010)

great thread.  Always excited to see new women of color posing nail swatches


----------



## mikri75 (Nov 7, 2010)

http://candycoatedtips.blogspot.com/
  	http://polishorperish.blogspot.com/

  	enjoy!


----------

